# Tool Talk > Wheels >  1981 Mercedes-Benz Auto 2000 concept car - photos

## Altair

1981 Mercedes-Benz Auto 2000 concept car developed with fuel efficiency in mind after the energy crises in the 1970s.

Fullsize image: https://s3-us-west-1.amazonaws.com/h...0_fullsize.jpg



Previously:

Mercedes-Benz C-Class station wagon and trailer - photo
1960 Mercedes-Benz 300 Messwagen measuring car - photos
Mercedes-Benz truck factory tour - video
Mercedes-Benz VISION AVTR concept car - GIF
Mercedes-Benz SLS AMG fullsize pedal car - GIF

----------


## Frank S

Mercedes had pretty much adopted that front end style by 1995 on their Se and SEL class not an exact duplication but the shape was there, Many other car makers had similar front ends by then as well. Now they all look like they have gills

----------

